# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Beaver Creek

## jrosenfootwear

My wife and I are leaving wed.am for a week in Beaver Creek. Thur. is my
50th birthday. Anybody got any restraunt suggestions. I'am also a HUGE
Saints fan and looking for a good place to watch the game at 6:00 Sat.MikeR
this should be one you can surely help me with.Thanks in advance... Jimmy

----------


## rivertrash

I saw your post in the SBH discussion forum and sent you a PM.  Let me know what kind of places you are looking for and I think I can help.

----------


## MIke R

Jimmy...I dont get over to the Beav very much this time of year....but I do know this..you MUST get a Beaver Liqours T shirt...LOL..they are so popular the liquor store actually had to open up a seperate store just for them....

Rivertrash can help you as he lives there part time and knows the ins and outs a little better then I would....however....I will tell you this......one of the top restaurants I have ever dined anywhere at anytime is  the Ski Tip Lodge.....a real true throwback to the ol days.....and the food is tremendous....the service as good as you want....it would be about a 30 - 40 minute ride for you on dry roads...we re suppose to get hammered pretty bad Friday into Saturday

Saints game is at 6 mountain time???? ...damn..another football game I miss..I have a home game that night

----------


## rivertrash

Hey, Mike.  Where is Ski Tip Lodge?  You have mentioned it a couple of times and I would love to give it a try.

----------


## MIke R

Its in Keystone..on Montezuma Rd...its a B&amp;B with a small restaurant ....New Years Eve is the best kept secret...it goes unadvertised....they only seat about 20....you have to lock it up by September or you re out.....they do specialize in wild game so you have to be into that sort of thing.....for instance..New Years Eve the meat choices were an Elk Chop au poivre ( which I got and was amazing )....a lamb chops and rabbit tips combo....or a wildboar bacon wrapped pheasant breast....the rissoto was a very good goat cheese rissoto...the soup was a blue crab bisque..the appetizer was a panko encrusted sea scallop and cavier...what they do, which is very nice, is after dinner, you can retire to one of their "sitting rooms", which are rooms with big couchs and huge stone fireplaces, the walls are the original hand strewn logs...and your watron will find you, go over the dessert choices, and then serve you there... very nice touch....


Exit 205...go towards Keystone....get off at Montezuma Rd...look for the signs...also the Keystone Ranch is excellent in a little more formal setting

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks.  I also googled it and found some info.  Looks good.  I'm not sure when I'll be up next, probably won't be till March.  My wife and some friends of hers are going to be there late January into early February, so maybe I'll send them out on a scouting trip.  Probably not such a good idea, though -- they all really enjoy wine and if memory serves correctly there is a hill or two between our place and Keystone!

----------


## MIke R

> -- they all really enjoy wine and if memory serves correctly there is a hill or two between our place and Keystone!




uhhh...yeah...an eleven thousand foot "hill" called Vail Pass....LOL....one you definetly dont want to drive under the influence....in good or bad weather

----------


## MIke R

here you go...take a gander

http://keystone.snow.com/info/eastkey.skitiplodge.asp

----------


## rivertrash

That does look good.  Hope I can give it a try.

----------

